# Arom & ama



## michelledc (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm new to OB/GYN coding, and I was wondering if you can code a delivery as normal, 650, if there was an artificial rupture of membrane.  Everything else was normal.  My thinking was that if they can consider it normal with an episiotomy, then an AROM might be within the "normal" guidelines as well?

Also, if a expectant mother is of Advance Maternal Age, then is it automatically considered a "high-risk" pregnancy?

Thank you so much for your help. 

catlettmd


----------



## daldridge (Sep 29, 2009)

*help with your coding questions*

The answer is yes in both cases. I am both a nurse and a coder and my latest (and favorite) job was in ob/gyn.


----------



## michelledc (Sep 29, 2009)

Great!  Thank you so much!  I may call on you in the future if that's ok.


----------

